#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-07-05
<mdeslaur> meeting?
<mdeslaur> hrm, seems everyone is at debconf...
 * mdeslaur declares meeting cancelled and goes to lunch.
<kees> \o/
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-07-04
<mdeslaur> \o
<mdeslaur> hrm, no stgraber, no infinity
<mdeslaur> others are busy blowing fingers off
 * mdeslaur declares meeting cancelled in 3...
<mdeslaur> 2...
<mdeslaur> 1...
<mdeslaur> cancelled.
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-07-03
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> hi
<slangasek> stgraber as chair?
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2020-06-30
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> hi vorlon
<mdeslaur> looks like we're all alone
<vorlon> k
